# Two weeks in our progress



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

OK so turned up on the 9th of July with suit cases and a week booked in a hotel that's it. 

So far we have rented a house move in tomorrow.
Bought a Toyota Estima.
Had a job interview. 
Gone onto mobile contracts. 
Bought 80% of our furniture. 
Been on our first road trip in our Toyota overnight to Tauranga. 

Found it to be a pleasure to deal with the NZ people to help us set up in our new life.


----------



## jnbates (Apr 21, 2011)

Going out on a limb and getting it done! Bravo, sir!


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

walshdon said:


> OK so turned up on the 9th of July with suit cases and a week booked in a hotel that's it.
> 
> So far we have rented a house move in tomorrow.
> Bought a Toyota Estima.
> ...


Congrats!!!! And if you come to Tauranga again, look me up. Always welcome xxx


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Bravo! Which mobile plan(s) and carriers did you go with? Are you based on Auckland?


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

walshdon said:


> OK so turned up on the 9th of July with suit cases and a week booked in a hotel that's it.
> 
> So far we have rented a house move in tomorrow.
> Bought a Toyota Estima.
> ...


Fantastic to hear.

We returned back to NZ last September after a 2 year absence, we had a house but nothing else. We did ship our personal possessions (clothes,bedding, crockery & massive music collection (my husband is pro musician) back whilst touring Europe for 2 months, so no wait time in NZ for them to arrive.

We bought other items from Trademe before we arrived arranging to pay immediately on winning the auction on the understanding the buyer would hold the goods until we returned, might be considered a bit risky but we had no problems.

So from Trademe we bought 2 cars, washing machine, fridge freezer,2 beds, conservatory furniture. 
Then sent our son into Ikea Queensland with massive shopping list for all the other furniture we required 2 months before we arrived back. It was delivered to shipping company & shipped to AKL.

It all fell into place & within a week of arriving home we had our lives back in place as if we had never left (except for a few additions we could not bear to part with bought during our time away)


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

Hi jawnbc

We chose 2 degrees as on monthly plan got more minutes and data we did try Vodafone but got better service with 2 degrees also mad the mistake of getting pay as you go when we got here which cost is 89c a min to other NZ phones including landlines. 
We have settled for Howick near the beach cheap rent for location and only 30 min drive from Auckland where my partner works.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

We both have 2 degrees pre paid, calls are cheap for local & overseas calls. It works well overseas (USA) as well although calls are more expensive, we only really use it in USA for emergencies


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

walshdon said:


> Hi jawnbc
> 
> We chose 2 degrees as on monthly plan got more minutes and data we did try Vodafone but got better service with 2 degrees also mad the mistake of getting pay as you go when we got here which cost is 89c a min to other NZ phones including landlines.
> We have settled for Howick near the beach cheap rent for location and only 30 min drive from Auckland where my partner works.


Thanks--I'm leaning towards 2degrees as well; my work phone will be Voda apparently.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

walshdon said:


> Hi jawnbc
> 
> We chose 2 degrees as on monthly plan got more minutes and data we did try Vodafone but got better service with 2 degrees also mad the mistake of getting pay as you go when we got here which cost is 89c a min to other NZ phones including landlines.
> We have settled for Howick near the beach cheap rent for location and only 30 min drive from Auckland where my partner works.


You may have had a problem with getting a mobile phone contract initially - for some reason they wouldn't give one to us homeless, unemployed with no NZ credit rating, 'straight-off-the-plane' immigrants! 

Have you tried the Half Moon Bay ferry? I really miss the ferry for my journey to work!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

topcat83 said:


> You may have had a problem with getting a mobile phone contract initially - for some reason they wouldn't give one to us homeless, unemployed with no NZ credit rating, 'straight-off-the-plane' immigrants!


When we first arrived in spite of having bought a house cash outright, had substantial savings in the bank we could not get a credit card. 

We were told because we were retired & had no real income nor mortgage or hire purchase etc we could not get a cc. However if we had a loan even if it was in arrears that would prove our credit rating & then they would issue a credit card, how dumb was that reasoning?

Then after I started work I was issued a credit card with $1,000 limit. Since then we have been inundated with constant credit offers & high limits.


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

Ferry trip is on the cards this weekend


----------

